# Skeeter Pee Revisited



## arcticsid

Okay. I feel a little quilty (not alot), but "ryan" introduced us to the "Skeeter Pee" and he had a hard time getting it to ferment. I, in my infinite wisdom(sarcasmn) gave him a hard time for tweeking the original recipe without trying it first. He had a hard time getting it to go but it did, after creating an aggressive starter. So I am quilty because, I too, tweaked it.

I haven't heard from him in a bit, but if he checks in ask him about the MOPED crash in Mexico!! LOL

This is the original recipe:

http://www.skeeterpee.com/Skeeter_Pee/Recipe.html

So I am quilty. The recipe calls for 3-32oz bottles of lemon juice. Because I only have a 5 gallon fermenter, I divided it by 3 and made two thirds.

With all due respect to the original creator of this recipe. This is what I did.

Beacause it is now MY recipe and not the authors', I will call it "Mosquito Pi$$"

I dissolved 15 cups of sugar in 1/2 gallon of water.

I added this to 43oz. lemon juice(green bottle type) and enough water to make 3 1/2 gallons of must.

To this I added: 1/2 tsp Tannin
2 tsp Yeast Nutrient
3/4 tsp Yeast Energizer
1 TBLS Pectin E
(3/4 of a 1/4 tsp K-Meta)

I stirred the hell out of it and will allow it to rest for 24 hours. (Yes Tom, it is on top of the refrigerator!! LOL)

Starting SG= 1.090 at 95F.

The recipe says to allow it to ferment to 1.050 then add the remaining juice (21oz.), 2 tsp nutrient, and 3/ tsp energizer. Then stir the hell out of it and allow it to do it's thing.

For a starter I used: 1-12 oz. can frozen Apple Juice Concentrate
31 oz. water
1 cup of sugar

From the starter juice, I pitched 1 sachet of Red Star Champagne yeast in 6 oz. at 100F. It is growing fine, and over the next 24 hours I will slowly add a little more of the starter juice till I have used it all and have a nice agressive starter and after the 24 hours these happy yeasts will be introduced to the must.

24 hours after that, I may be in here asking where in the hell I went wrong!!! LOL

Hopefully not.

I feel pretty good about it and will be sure to keep you posted.

Troy


----------



## rocket man

I'm curious as to how this works out. I'm going to try my hand at making this in the spring. I don't know if I'll try the Skeeter pee or your Mosquito pi$$. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## arcticsid

As expected. No action. made a starter, and turned the heat down to save fuel, and it got too cool in here, and it just kind of lost the agressiveness. After pitching it I waited 24 hours and no action.

So in my impatienceness, I started a new starter using cuvee. Its cooking along good and will add about 1/2 cup of must every hour until I have a nice 1/2 gallon starter and give it a shot.

Ryan is right, this wine has a nice aroma and taste, I can hardly wait to see how it turns out. The original author and ryan are right, this ones gonna be a sob to get started.

I turned up the heat and am running the show about 75 now so I should have a little better luck.

Updates to continue....


----------



## vvolf34

I read somewhere else, that another person reversed the process. It might be to late for you. They added everything but the lemon juice in the primary, after it started they slowly back added the lemon juice a little at a time over a few days, trying to not overpower the yeast. Hopefully you get it going!!


----------



## vvolf34

Got any updates on this? I am going to start one tomorrow.


----------



## arcticsid

I pitched my first starter made with apple juice, but I let the temp in here come down and it lost its "zoom". I started another with some of the must on 1/10. Grew it slowly to a half gallon and pitched it about 24 hrs later. I checked it a couple hours ago and it is going right along, SG now 1.060 @ 72F, not super agressive but it is going fine. Smells nice, nothing strange going on, been giving it a little stir(more of a quick whip) everyday. So far so good.

I am still not sure how I feel about using lees from another batch. I say use a starter.

Other than that it seems to be progressing as I was hoping.

Be sure to read the authors original recipe and follow his advice.

Because I only have a 5 gallon fermenter, I scaled down the recipe. Because it called for 3 bottles of juice it was easy to convert the recipe down to using 2 bottles.

I say go for it. They say this is a nice quick drinking wine. I made mine a little higher in alcohol but feel good about the whole thing.

Thats the way it is, update complete.

Let us know how your's comes along.

Troy


----------



## arcticsid

I guess you could do the reverse you mentioned, but I don't think it is necessary at all. Follow the original recipe before you tweak it to much. I too, did a lil tweaking, but I think I got lucky. Well, only as far as using apple juice for a starter and increasing the SG. Other than that, I am going to follow the original recipe and technique as far as adding the remaining nutrient, energizer, and remaining lemon juice at 1.050.


----------



## vvolf34

*Starting my Batch of Skeeter Pee*

Well I started mine about 5 mins ago. Copy and paste of my log:

Skeeter Pee
3 Bottles of 32 oz real lemon juice.
10 Lbs Corn Sugar
4.75 gals water
1 Tsp energizer
3 Tsp Nutrient 
¾ Tsp Tannin
Lavlin B-1112
SG 1.075

Mixed everything in primary and pitched yeast, after 2 days of strong fermentation will add half a bottle of lemon juice. Will continue to add juice slowly over a couple days as long as activity is strong in my fermenter.

Edit: After this first batch I am going to try some with DME in it... maybe 1lb of Amber and 1 lb of light DME and see how the flavor profile is. Sorry I can't help it, I'm new and I want to experiment!!


----------



## arcticsid

I am at 1.050 and just added the remaining nutrient, energizer, and remaining juice about 30 mins ago and stirred it like crazy. It definitely has a new "zoom of life", A noticeable difference even in that short time, and now it has developed a layer of foam on top.

Volf did you make a starter or just add the rehydrated yeast?


----------



## vvolf34

I just added the yeast no starter, but in my case I have not put a single drop of lemon juice in it yet. So basically I will have a 4.75 gallon starter to add the lemon juice to slowly. I just checked it and the yeast is starting to swell up on top. Depending on how long it takes for it to take off I might not be adding lemon juice until monday. The first addition of lemon juice will be half a bottle, see how it does after that.

I read this tip from someone else on getting lemon ferments to go. I can't wait to taste it and then try it with DME! I think it may make a big difference in the flavor!


----------



## arcticsid

Sure sounds like it will work man, keep us posted for sure.

As "unconventional" as this pee sounds, even at this stage, it has a great smell and even though it has a ways to go the taste is heading in the right direction. I am real interested in how your "reverse" method works out.

Pee on!!!!! LOL

Troy


----------



## vvolf34

Well just added half a bottle, now we see what happens!!

EDIT: Added the rest of the bottle as fermentation was going very strong!!

Update:
Added the second bottle with no problems, still very strong fermentation going. Now I will add the 3rd bottle per the recipe.


----------



## vvolf34

Articsid,

I can say that the reverse method works very good. I ended up putting two bottles of lemon juice in the fermenter yesturday and it did not slow down. This morning when I checked on it, the mixture was like a nice rolling boil, very much alive. Tonight I will check my SG and see where I am at. This stuff smells delicious!!

My only real concern... none of the 3 stores I checked had the brand Real Lemon, so I had to use a generic Western Family brand. They had really small Real Lemon brand and the ingrediants were the same, but the small bottles were almost the same price as the big ones. I tried a drop that was left over in the bottle and it tasted like lemon, so I am hoping it doesn't change the flavor profile.


----------



## arcticsid

Excellent! I think it was Julie who said there was definitely a difference when using the generic, I did as well, still smells great. We may be on to something here! I'll be racking mine tommorrow, so a few weeks from now the truth shall be revealed.

I like the reverse method more and more

I'm already thinking my next batch, I want to add a can of raspberry juice for a touch of extra flavor.

Keep on bubbling!

Troy


----------



## vvolf34

Thats a bummer to hear about the generic brand. I knew I should have just bought a bunch of the small bottles. Something kept saying, I am less than half, but I cost just as much... therefore I am made from better materials. I have also seen people use frozen concentrates....

My next one I am going to experiment with DME, thinking maybe 3 or four pounds of DME. Will need to get some input from the beer guys because I do not want to over kill it. I have an apple cider/beer that uses 2 lbs of DME, I should be drinking it already but accidentlly restarted fermentation 
All I can say, that cider smells awsome!!! It has a tiny bit of hops in it to.

Thinking about trying the lemon this way too, just not sure what hops would do in there.

I am a brewing monster right now!! Next time I will spring for the better juice!

Julie,

What say you with the generic juice?


----------



## arcticsid

I think it'll be just fine with generic, but it sounds as though it would be better with Real Lemon. Not sure if frozen concentrated lemon aid would be the same thing. The recipe calls specifically for the green bottle stuff. Maybe someone else has an opinion.


----------



## vvolf34

Well my SG is at 1.058 and still going very strong. Will check again tomorrow night. I save a small sip and wow was it good!! A little weak on lemon flavor, but I still have a bottle left. This one is looking very promising!


----------



## arcticsid

I hear you, as we speak I am sanitizing tubes and the secondary(Better Bottle). My buddy just came over and I gave him a taste and even at 1.020, still fermenting, he even said it tasted outrageous. What has been started here? It really is prety good. generic, or not.

Right on. I really like this silly wine. I can only imagine with a little back sweetening, this could be a dangerous wine.

I am glad the "reverse" method is working. I'll still be monitoring your progress.

Gonna pull mine off into the secondary in the morning and as I said earlier, it will be time that will tell.

Troy


----------



## Julie

vvolf34 said:


> Julie,
> 
> What say you with the generic juice?



The generic is good, you won't be disappointed. I thought the name brand tasted a little more smoother and lemony than the generic but not that much that it would stop me from using the generic.

Vwolf34 and Troy, you two better start thinking about a second batch now because the first is not going to last long 

Julie


----------



## vvolf34

Way ahead of you!! I am thinking about a second batch but going to try and add some DME to it. Slightly malty, looking for a good ratio though as I dont want to add to much.


----------



## arcticsid

Agreed Julie, I really like this and know well it is going to be great. Because Raspberry Lemonade is so darn good, I know the addition of a little raspberry to this wine has to be great.


----------



## vvolf34

Artic,

Let me know how that turns out. I might also consider strawberry. A lot of resturants out here offer a Strawberry lemonade... very tasty. I do not think I would ferment it with strawberries, but maybe add some flavoring after it has been stabilized.


----------



## arcticsid

I was thinking about using pre mixed juice and using it to "grow" the starter in. No, I don't want to alter the recipe too much, so far I am pleased with the results.

My Pee has left the bucket and is happily bubbling away in the secondary. I ended up with about a quart and a half leftover after going into the 3 gallon better bottle. It is in the freezer, (see LUCs recent post), I have been doing this alot. Anyway, even at 1.020, this tastes really good, I can hardly wait for the next 3 weeks or so to see how this mellows out.

Will definitely need to be backsweetened. I am considering that instead of adding the raspberry juice in the begining, using a condensed version of it for the sweetening.

We are on to something here for sure.

Troy


----------



## arcticsid

I did the math. 2 bottles of lemon juice, $5, roughly 10# sugar, $6. And of course additives, minimal. Oh yeah the apple juice, $1.25. So in conclusion..3 gallons of wine for less than $12.

Sounds and tastes good to me!!!!

Troy


----------



## Atribune

While I was at the store today I looked at a bottle of "RealLemon" I noticed in the ingredient list that sulfites were mentioned. Would the amount of sulphites be negliable? Would they disapate after some time in open air? 

I'd hate to buy this juice and kill the must because of the extra sulfites


----------



## whine4wine

This stuff does sound real good!
I think that I might have to try a batch. When I empty my primaries, all my carboys wil be full. But I just won one on ebay so as soon as it gets here I will have room for something else.

Troy, you should put one whole mesquito in your primary as an ingreident, just so you can say its "real".....You said you wanted to ferment mosquitos...I think you should pass on the cat $hit.


----------



## arcticsid

I said hair Dale!! LOL

At, even if it says sulfites it may be negligible, but just the fact that lemon is high in acid it will be a bear to start, thats why we were talking about making a lrge stater or like volf is doing, go in reverse, but this stuff is actually pretty tasty indeed. definitely needs to be backsweetened, but the options for that are yet to be discussed.

I have a half of mind to email the author of this recipe and tell him how much attention it has brought in here.

PS, I spent a few days in Edmonton, and the Albertians there treated me like I was lost long family. Great city, great people, clean city. I sure had a great time there. Stayed pretty plowed but went to the Sherlock Holmes in the mall and still have the song book they give you when you enter, and by the time I left I was singing along with all the songs. I also spend some time in Winnipeg passing through and was treated the same. I enjoyed Winnipeg as well. So to all of you over there..Thanks!! Glad were neighbors.

Troy


----------



## whine4wine

Oops, well there is a good chance a stray cat hair might have made it into the batch, now all you have to do is find a mosquito in the middle of the winter.


----------



## arcticsid

Thats evil bro' to even mention mosquitoes in the middle of the winter! We've already seen -40F a couple nights. We darn sure don't need mosquitoes. i don't care where you are, Alaska has one of the biggest populous of mosquitoes in the world. Although the Willow Ptarmigan is are official state bird, most of us recognize the mosquito as the true symbol.

If there is any solace of our brutal winters, it is the fact there are no mosquitoes. I am however, looking forward to drinking mosquito pee, kinda like a reverse vampire thing..LOL. No, ROTFLMAO now.!!!LOL


----------



## vvolf34

Well I can say the reverse method works really well. I had no start problems nor has it slowed down! I am a newbie to, started brewing in November 2009, so only a few months!

I just added the last bottle of lemon juice, nutrient and energizer. Still got a nice rolling boil going on. 

The smell is terrific

I really can't wait to taste it!


----------



## arcticsid

Volf I wouldn't hesitate to give it a "whip", not a stir somewhere during the primary. Sounds like it is going great. I am happy for you. Right on!!!!


----------



## Atribune

Likely going to throw 5 gallons or so together tomorrow, what kind of yeast do you guys recommend?


----------



## arcticsid

At, I would use a champagne yeast, premiere Cuvee, or the Lavlin 1118. They are strong agressive yeasts. But thats really just an opinion. I used Red Star Champagne, and my starter got to cold and died. I jump started it with Red Star Premiere Cuvee and the rest is bubbling in the secondary.

What did you use Volf? I think he used the Lavlin.


----------



## Atribune

Excellent I have Lavlin 1118 on hand. Thanks for the input


----------



## arcticsid

Excellent AT, keep us posted. Do you have a name, even a fake one. Feel weird calling you AT.

Troy


----------



## Atribune

Online most people call me Atri, IRL people call me Dave (real name).


----------



## vvolf34

I used Lavlin 71B-1112, The selection was designed to isolate yeasts that would produce a fruity yet fresh character in wine that would live long after fermentation. The 71B is used primarily by professional winemakers for young wines such as vin nouveau and has been found to be very suitable for blush and residual sugar whites. For grapes in regions naturally high in acid, the partial metabolism of malic acid helps soften the wine. The 71B also has the ability to produce significant esters and higher alcohols, making it an excellent choice for fermenting concentrates. 

The 71B strain is a rapid starter with a constant and complete fermentation between 15° and 30°C (59° and 86°F) that has the ability to metabolize high amounts (20% to 40%) of malic acid. In addition to producing rounder, smoother, more aromatic wines that tend to mature quickly, it does not extract a great deal of phenols from the must so the maturation time is further decreased.


I thought this one might be good, it was a toss up between this and D-47.

I have stirred it several times, I have a paddle spoon with holes in it, I get a good swirl going then hold the paddle in the vortex to get it splashing. I do notice when it has not been stirred for a bit, I get the sulfer smell.


----------



## Atribune

2 wine shops and neither had the 71b hoping 1118 will work ok


----------



## arcticsid

It'll be fine Atri. Any yeast will work, but different yeast have different properties. I only use a couple different types and for now thats all I want to know. You could spend weeks learning about all the different yeasts.

1118 will be fine. Some yeasts like champagne or cuvee will tolerate a higher alcohol, if you ever want to make rocket fuel.


----------



## vvolf34

Dave,

Yeah sorry about that, Articsid asked what I used. I just posted all the details about that type is all. EC 1118 will work just fine!! It is an all around good yeast. I didn't mean for you to have to use the same kind as me. 

I had 2 packs of 71B and two packs of D47 on hand is all. So I decided to go with that one.


----------



## Atribune

No worries  

Okay so everything is together. Need to make my starter in the morning and get her brewing


----------



## vvolf34

Dave,

I know it is probably to late, but you should have tried my reverse method, no need for a starter and worries about getting your must to go. But Good luck. Well I can't really say no need for a starter. The whole 4.75 gallons is a starter.


----------



## Atribune

I actually just pulled about 2 cups from the primary and pitched the yeast in it. Just looking at it in my bottle right now it seems to be taking well.


----------



## vvolf34

EC 1118 is pretty hardy. I just like the reverse method, because you make one huge starter before adding the lemon juice, which all of the ones I found had preservatives. Once yeast get going in good conditions nothing will stop them, except cold crash. After 2 days, I added two bottles of lemon juice and my must didn't even hiccup!


----------



## Atribune

I do like your method with the exception of the fact that you can't get an accurate initial S.G. for the overall must that way.


----------



## vvolf34

That is true, but it will be close enough for a home brew!!


----------



## Atribune

I'm sure it will be if you used his exact measurements it should be 1.070 SG mine was bang onto that.


----------



## Atribune

Just checked and mine is fermenting away nicely


----------



## vvolf34

Sounds excellent congrats!!!


----------



## rocket man

Not to take this too far off topic but is anyone going to bottle theirs like the original author? He put it in clear bottles with a cap instead of a cork. I'm gonna try this but being as I've never capped before just wondering if you rinse the caps with sulphite solution before you cap or if there is anything else special I should do?


----------



## Atribune

If it's as good as people say for me it likely wont make it past gallon jugs.

Just an FYI Lon bottled it in beer bottles with the caps


----------



## DesertDance

*Bottle with Caps or Corks*



Atribune said:


> If it's as good as people say for me it likely wont make it past gallon jugs.
> 
> Just an FYI Lon bottled it in beer bottles with the caps



Been making it for a year and it has NEVER made it past the jug!! A few friends and a jug (usually takes 2 jugs) is a good time! It is SOUR lemonade, and needs sweetening. We make a simple syrup and simmer some fresh rosemary in it. The rosemary gives it a very special kind of drama and everybody loves it. We serve ours over ice. That way you can drink more in the hot summer without too many hangovers the next day!!

I had one jug that always had an "off" taste. Not sure why, so that one is bottled, corked, and labeled "Bad SP." Whatever gives it that "off" taste won't kill ya. We tried it and nobody died. Can't serve that one to friends, but I can't deal with tossing it, so I'm waiting to see if aging will help it. Meanwhile, I'm making a new jug every few weeks in prep for summer!!

Good luck with yours!
Suzi 
PS We call ours, "Ma's Fermentated Lemonade" because I can't stand the thought of drinking anybody's pee, and Mike already coined the term "Hard Lemonade."


----------



## arcticsid

The gang talked me into breaking into the pee for the games yesterday. Remeber, this stuff is only been in the secondary for a week or so. I poured out one of the gallon jugs into 2, 1/2 gallon pitures, froze it overnight and thawed it in the fridge. This stuff was damn near clear by the time we started on it. I was absolutely amazed. There was no way you could have knew it was that young by the taste. It was great.

Pretty tart, definitely needs backsweetening. We just stired a bit of sugar into it.

I think the way I'll backsweeten in the future is use undiluted frozen concentrate(flavor of your choice), I may even consider simmering the juice down and reduce it by half.

This pee is good, about as good as a pee can get!! LOL

I'd like to see what its like if some carbonation was introduced, like maybe yous a seltzer bottle thing a ma jig.

Pee on people!!


----------



## vvolf34

It is far better to Pee on then to be Pee'd on! Enjoy your juice, glad to know it is good.


----------



## mikev63

Is there a recipe for 1 Gallon of this pee?


----------



## Atribune

Not that I've seen.... but just divide everything by 5


----------



## DesertDance

*1 Gal Recipe*



mikev63 said:


> Is there a recipe for 1 Gallon of this pee?



Skeeter Pee (by Minnesotamaker)
An easy to drink, naturally fermented, lemon, hot-weather thirst quencher
, da Skeeter Pee man:

Makes a 1 gallon batch

19.2 oz 100% lemon juice (e.g ReaLemon in the green plastic bottles or equivalent) 
3.2 cups sugar
Pinch tannin
1 1/8 tsp. yeast nutrient
Scant half tsp. yeast energizer
A cup short of 1 gallon water
Yeast Slurry

Many people have difficulty getting lemonade to ferment. This is due, I believe, to several factors. The high acidity, the lack of natural nutrients, and preservatives that are often included in the lemon juice. Therefore, I do whatever I can to assist the process.

've made it this way as well. Here is what I would recommend in order to try and save it. Try to get the batch warmed to about 80 degrees. I use a brew belt and a bunch of blankets. Just watch it carefully so that your batch doesn't overheat. Get one of those kitchen wire wisks. Two to three times each day, whip that batch up into a lather as long as your arm can take it; you need to get lots of oxygen into the must. Once it's going strong, you will only need to whip it once a day. Good luck.

I use reverse osmosis water (this is by choice and tap water should work fine since much of the chlorine should evaporate out during the initial steps). Make invert sugar by adding your 16 cups sugar to a large stainless cooking pot along with 8 cups water and 14 teaspoons lemon juice. Stir sugar to dissolve and heat to just below boiling while stirring. Hold at this temperature for about 30 minutes. Allow to cool slightly and pour it into your primary along with 2 of the bottles of the lemon juice (reserve the last bottle until later), and enough additional water to make 5 ½ gallons. Add the tannin, 3 tsp. of the yeast nutrient and 1 tsp. of the yeast energizer. 
Test S.G with hydrometer and record. I shoot for an SG of around 1.07 which yields a beverage of around 10% alcohol if it ferments dry. Vigorously beat the mixture with a wire whip for a couple of minutes to introduce oxygen and purge it of artificial preservatives. I then cover the bucket with a dish towel and let the sit for 24 to 48 hours. 

After 24-48 hours, give it another quick whip and then pour in yeast slurry from the first rack of another batch of wine. It sometimes takes a while, but you should have active fermentation within a couple of days. It helps to keep this must warm (75-80 degrees). You may need to occasionally whip in some additional oxygen with the whip if fermentation seems to be progressing slowly.

Periodically check the gravity. When it gets down to around 1.05, add the other 3 tsp of nutrient the second tsp of energizer, and the last bottle of lemon juice; vigorously mix it in. Don’t be afraid to introduce some oxygen to the mix at the same time. This late addition of yeast food and oxygen helps reduce the likelihood of your batch developing a sulfur-dioxide problem. (Because of the high acidity and low nutrition, lemon has a higher propensity to developing the sulfur-dioxide rotten egg smell.) After a couple of days, you can rack into a clean, sanitized carboy. 

Allow to clear. This may take a month or two. Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy. Give the batch a quick degas (use agitation and vacuum if you have the equipment). Add ¼ tsp Kmeta, 2 ½ tsp sorbate, and sparkolliod. After two weeks, the Skeeter Pee should be crystal clear. Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy, add 5 cups sugar, and stir to dissolve. Wait two weeks to be sure no new fermentation begins and bottle. 

Notes: I don’t call this “hard lemonade” because too many people have tried the commercial versions and they tend to make a mental impression of what it’s going to taste like before trying it. When it doesn’t taste just like the commercial versions (which are usually flavored malt beverages with 5% alcohol) they conclude that it’s a poor reproduction. This stuff isn’t a reproduction; it’s the original home-style without the big marketing budget and price tag. Please be advised that you need to keep an eye on those you serve this to. Because it drinks easily on a hot day and the alcohol is about double that of commercial hard lemonades and beer, it is easy to accidentally over consume; it sneaks up on you real fast.

Additional notes: The finished beverage will often take on highlights of the wine which provided the yeast slurry. I've made this with the slurry of raspberry, crabapple, and peach wines. All seem to have kept a bit of the originating flavor elements into the finished beverage. I guess what I'm saying, keep this in mind when you decide which batch should donate it's yeast starter. I guess what I'm saying is that I'm not sure if a batch of candy cane wine would be the best choice.

Suzi
I use the following recipe because we always need MORE!!

Makes 1 2/3 Gallon Batch
1 bottle lemon juice
5 1/3 C Sugar
¼ tsp tannin
2 tsp yeast nutrient
2/3 tsp. yeast energizer
1.58 gallons water
Yeast Slurry


----------



## vvolf34

Well it seems like my Skeeter Pee is starting to slow down. On Jan 23, 2010 I racked it to secondary, I didn't bother to take an SG. I know, I know... bad on my part. Figure I would throw a pic up, for others to see.


----------



## arcticsid

Whats the pink stuff Jason, looks like its on its way to clearing nicely?


----------



## Mike

I'm wondering what this stuff would taste like carbonated. Has anyone ever force carbed this?


----------



## vvolf34

If you are talking about the stuff in the back corner?

It is cran-apple, used Wyest 3068, started it on 11-27-09 and well it is clearing very nicely and has a nice nice flavor to it already. This one I have a feeling will be gooooodddddd 

1 gallon of cranberry
5 gallons of apple juice
2 lb dextrose
Wyeast 3068, it's an ale yeast (step out of the box)

Someone mentioned trying different yeast for apfelwein and said Wyeast 3068 was the best, in their opinion, left a more fruity taste. So I decided to try it out but added the cranberry too.


Mike:
This is my first batch, but I think it would probably be good!


----------



## Atribune

SP is in the secondary down to 1.010 now 

Strawberry Zinf is clearing now  Good couple days hehe


----------



## vvolf34

Glad everything is going good. I would have to say mine is done fermenting and starting to clear. It is looking real nice now!!

Let me know how the Zin comes out, was thinking about doing one of those!


----------



## Mike

Is this Skeeter Pee OK to drink early or do I have to wait a long time like normal wine?


----------



## DesertDance

Mike said:


> Is this Skeeter Pee OK to drink early or do I have to wait a long time like normal wine?



It's an early drinker. Nothing complex about it. You will need to sweeten it because nobody drinks straight sour lemon, which this is, except it's got alcohol now.


----------



## vvolf34

Any updates?

Mine is ready to be stabilized, but I am waiting until friday because I am getting my new, fizz X mixer to come in. So friday I will rack it and stabilize. 

How are yours doing?

Troy,
Have you started a raspberry one?


----------



## whine4wine

Well I finally got my primaries emptied out and will try a batch of skeeter pee next.
I think I will be using Jasons reverse method.
Do you put any juice of any kind in the primary to start out, or are you just starting the yeast in sugar water?

I will be doing a 5 gal batch.

Also you mention DME, What is DME?


----------



## Atribune

Degassing is taking longer than anything else I've done but its tasting ok


----------



## vvolf34

I just started the yeast in my primary with all ingrediants except lemon juice.

6 Gal batch
Tannin
Nutrient
energizer
10 lbs dextrose
4.75 gallons of water

After about 2 days I had a very good ferment going, I added half a bottle of lemon juice and stirred my must. An hour later I checked it and it was still going strong, so I added the rest of the first bottle. An hour later I checked on it and well it was still very active so I dumped the entire second bottle in. No problem at all. I then waited per the instructions until it was below 1.050 added the last bottle, rest of the nutrient and energizer.

Mine has been ready to degass and stabilize for about a week now, but I am waiting for my new degassing tool to come in. It is already starting to clear on it's own.

DME is dried malt extract. I would not do it on my first batch as I do not know how it will come out. It is going to be more of an experiment. Mike's Hard Lemonade contains malt. I want to try one with malt to compare and see which one I like better. It really is an easy brew to make and from what people say, very tasty. 

Dave,
Have you added the 6 cups of sugar yet?


----------



## Atribune

No not yet


----------



## arcticsid

Gonna start a new batch this weekend. Was short on supplies, but am ready to go again. I think I am going to go with the original recipe I used on the first batch, and then backsweeten with a reduced raspberry juice.

I am real happy the way it turned out. No doubt pretty tart, but quite good.

I't cheap to make too! I reduced the original recipe to make 3 1/2 gallons. 2 bottles of juice=$6.60, approx 8# sugar=$5.


----------



## matty2dope

*When to Rack*

I have a batch that has been in the primary for 10 days. It is fermenting, but not very aggressively. When should I rack into the secondary? The SG is hasn't come down much (started about 1.085 now down to 1.06). Can the batch be damaged by allowing to stay in the primary for too long? This is my first non-kit batch, so I'm still learning.
Thanks!


----------



## vvolf34

I don't think it will hurt it, there are not a lot of lees with this stuff. 

Did you add nutrient and energizer in the begining? What temp is it at? Did you only start with the 2 bottles or put all 3 in?

I just added the last 6 cups of sugar after it had been stabilized. Going to wait and see if it starts to ferment again. If not I will be bottling this at the end of the month.


----------



## matty2dope

I added 10#'s sugar, nutrient and energizer to the original 4.75 gal of water. I used the 71B yeast and let that get going for 2 days. Then I added the juice in 16 oz increments over 5 days. While the fermentation was never visibly aggressive, there was always a foam covering about 75% of the top of the must. Adding the juice didn't seem to alter the rate. I gave it a good stir or whip each time I added the juice.

The temp is holding steady at 68-70 degrees - on the cool side, but well within the limits listed on the yeast packet.

I forgot to mention that i did notice a very faint sulfur smell this morning when i checked the temp - I had not noticed this before.

Thanks for your help - its much appreciated.


----------



## arcticsid

The recipe calls for you to add some of the juice, some of the nutrient, and some of the energizer in the begining, and then add the remaining, juice, nutrient and energizer at 1.050. Did you do this? There is a reason for doing this. Did you follow the original recipe or did you do some tweaking? What did you do exactly.

I just transfered my second batch last night at 1.020. I started Thursday at 1.105. I pitched it with a Cuvee starter and it fermented like mad. I added the remaining additions at 1.050, and it was working excellent, and is bubbling happily away in the secondary under airlock.

I did give it a good whipping once a day, it likes that while it is fermenting.

The sulfur could be from insufficient nutrient. Lemon juice has little of this thats why it is added. to the must.
Troy


----------



## vvolf34

Yep, I agree with Troy, lack of nutrient. Mine started smelling like that towards the end.


----------



## arcticsid

I've got a feeling Matty you didn't follow the recipe. The hardest thing about this wine is getting it to ferment and then to keep it fermenting, thats why it is done in steps. Nothing is ruined, so don't freak out, but we need to know what and when you did it and it'll be fine. We'll help you get her back bubbling, try to get it warmer for one thing.


----------



## matty2dope

Well, I didn't really follow the original recipe. I compiled all of Jason's (vvolf34) posts and tried to follow his reverse method as it seemed a bit easier. I basically mixed 10 Lbs Corn Sugar, 4.75 gals water, 1 Tsp energizer, 3 Tsp Nutrient, ¾ Tsp Tannin and waited for it to start fermenting, then I slowly added the juice over a couple of days. When I added the final 16 oz of juice on day 6 I added a bit more nutrient and energizer. It has always been bubbling, but not very aggressively and the SG is still pretty high.

However, when I got home from work last night, it was really bubbling away....
I'm going to try check the SG tonight and see where its at.


----------



## vvolf34

Hey sounds good, but I didn't add the last bottle until it was at the SG 1.050 mark. My temp is about 76 degress though. Sounds like things are taking a turn for the better, just give it some time, stir it up once a day. I used distilled water and ended up added an extra tsp of nutrient because I found out distilled water is lacking some nutrients that tap water has. I think by adding all three bottles maybe a bit to soon stalled it a little. But it seems like it might have recovered now. Keep us posted.

In other News, I added the 6 cups of sugar, I had to remove about half a bottle from my carboy to get all the sugar in, this sample only contained 4 cups of sugar, I added 1 tsp of sugar to it. I am on the fence right now... I am not 100% sure if I like it or not. It could be the cheap generic lemon juice to. I think next time I am going to get the good juice and still try my DME experiment.


----------



## Mike

Can someone carb a bottle of this and tell me how it is!?!?  If you put this on tap, will it ruin your draft lines?


----------



## vvolf34

I was thinking about bottle carbing a couple, but I cant do that because of the sorbate. Not sure about your lines. Lemon is a mild acid, but I don't think it is that much!


----------



## Mike

I think I've read that people with draft systems for beer don't use soda on them. Not sure why.


----------



## vvolf34

I'm afraid if you have a draft system then you have a lot more knowledge than I good Sir.


----------



## arcticsid

Sounds good to me Matty, I think it is a temperature issue. Everything else sounds right. It likes that oxegen. Dont stir it round and round, whip it like with a slotted spoon, or a whip itself. Get it warm and you should be fine.


----------



## arcticsid

http://www.northernbrewer.com/brewing/kegging/draft-systems/five-gallon-keg-system-used-keg.html

Jason, check this out. I have my eye on this from Northern brewer. It doesn't include the co2 tank but this is everything you need. Pour in your beer, turn on the air and voila. Don't know if these systems work for wine, have to ask one of the other members, I haven't ordered anything from these people but there prices seem reasonable and they have a flat rate shiping in the continental US. They have a printed catalog for beer, and one for wine. I say while your on their site, order one of each.

Troy


----------



## Mike

Before you buy a boxed system, I would do some research to see what is involved in making your own. I have a converted Sanyo kegerator that fits 2 corney kegs and a CO2 tank. It has a custom two-faucet stainless draft tower with forward-sealing faucets. I put it all together for much less than a standard, single, rear-sealing faucet kegerator.


----------



## arcticsid

I intended to do that for sure, still just a fantasy, will be a couple months before I get that far.. Pretty simple though. I am looking forward to drifting over to include beer making into this obsession.


----------



## Mike

If you keep your eye on Craigslist, you could build one for VERY cheaply...


----------



## matty2dope

You guys were right with the temp. I went out and picked up brew belt and it made all the difference. Thanks!


----------



## Mike

I keep my buckets/carboys next to an oil heaters. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## arcticsid

Absolutely Matty, temperature is real important, most especially while the yeast begings to grow. Once it is going good most yeasts will tolerate changes in temp., but not like you need too keep it at "x" temperature forever. You did the right thing buy buying that belt, sounds like you can already see why.

Keep on keeping on, keep us posted on your progress.

Troy


----------



## Torch404

I just wanted to pipe in here:

I started a batch of skeeter pee. Early in the day I had racked off to the secondary a batch of blueberry wine. With the sludge and berries that were left I added 3 cups of sugar, gallon of water, and 2 tsp of nutrient. Came back an hour or two later and it was bubbling away nicely. Added the first round of lemon juice and the rest of the ingredients. It did not skip a beat and is bubbling away nicely.
I give most of the credit to my new brew belt.


----------



## Torch404

The brew belt is rocking this pee. After a day I'm down to 1.045 and had to add the 2nd bottle of lemon concentrate! The little taste off my stir stick was great! Glad this stuff won't need to age much


----------



## vvolf34

Ok so mine is finished, have not bottled it yet, but will get to it soon. I took a thief out to sample it with my dad. Well it's pretty damn good!


----------



## vvolf34

removed by author.


----------



## arcticsid

Cool Volf, I really like the stuff! Plan on making alot more of it. The only thing is the tartness, but backsweetening obviously solves that. Everyone should at least make one batch!


----------



## vvolf34

Yeah it is tart. We bottled tonight and put a couple in the freezer to get em cold. Wow it was pretty good. I will start the new batch with DME in it and give a taste comparison.


----------



## arcticsid

Even if you drink it early, get it cold!!, its pretty gooh huh? LOL
Right on.


----------



## vvolf34

Well it is offcial, 10 out of 10 people who have drank my pee agree, It's Good!


----------



## Julie

vvolf34 said:


> Well it is offcial, 10 out of 10 people who have drank my pee agree, It's Good!



I know, this is my most popular. I can drink in at room temperature, chlled and I have salted my glass rim, added crushed ice and drank it like a margarita. And it was still good!


----------



## vvolf34

Myfirend actually said you should try blending it with ice!! I think I am going to go do that right now.


----------



## arcticsid

I admit. I have had a pretty "financially challenged" winter to say the least. I have made three batches of pee so far and let them get down to about 1.000. Freeze a piture and let it thaw in the fridge. Any "floaties" settle down and drink the top. it is really good.

Where is Ryan? He brought this subject up a while ago and now we have a consensus(sp?)

Troy


----------



## vvolf34

Ok well I started a new batch with the DME. One thing I am worried about is going to be the color. I think I might have had the heat up to much when I disolved the DME, it turned into a brownish color, like I carmalized it. Also I only did an SG of 1.050, people liked it but said it was a little to hot, tone down the alcohol. So I am hoping it clears a bit after everything is said and done, else it might look a little nasty!! But I am hoping it comes out just as tasty!


----------



## WhineMaker

Going to start this when my ice wine moves to the secondary.. Will use that slurry.. I am pretty much going to follow the original recipe to the tee, but have one question.. Has anyone tried mixing this with iced tea? My wife loves twisted tea and I was thinking this could kill 2 birds with one stone, and sweeten at the same time. 50/50 split of something like Snapple Iced Tea with the Skeeter Pee?? Anyone have a bottle of this and willing to experiment?? Figured it would cut alc in half down to a normal twisted tea strength..


----------



## vvolf34

I don't have that Iced Tea, but I bet it would be good. I know how skeeter Pee taste and I bet it would be good!


----------



## WhineMaker

Cool.. Should be the perfect summertime drink for my wife!!


----------



## vvolf34

So far everyone who has tried this drink has really liked it. I have even gotten "Wow, this taste better than Mike's; when are you making more!"

You can't ask for anything else better than that.

Also:
"This is the first time I have gotten drunk off of home brew"


----------



## drizztkun

i kept seing this pee thing and always sort of ignored it as something i wasnt interested in but after peeking at post after post now i really want to make a batch of this, damn you guys!


----------



## Julie

drizztkun said:


> i kept seing this pee thing and always sort of ignored it as something i wasnt interested in but after peeking at post after post now i really want to make a batch of this, damn you guys!



   Another one bites the dust! You are gonna love it!


----------



## mrzazz

Started my batch of skeeter pee the other day  It's sure foaming up. Can't wait to try it


----------



## rocket man

A question for all of you who have made it. Does it clear like your normal everyday wine, or does it stay kinda cloudy like lemonade?


----------



## Julie

rocket man said:


> A question for all of you who have made it. Does it clear like your normal everyday wine, or does it stay kinda cloudy like lemonade?



It clears on its own, actually I don't even use a clearing agent on mind, within 2 months it is clear as a bell and drinkable.


----------



## arcticsid

It'll clear. I refer you over to the original authors site:

http://www.skeeterpee.com

I think you should make some and find out for yourself. LOL

The recipe calls for using a yeast slurry. This isn't necessary. It can also be made by using a healthy yeast starter.

Also the recipe says to start at like 1.070, I think, that of course is up to you.

I also found it can be asily tweaked by adding a can or two of your favorite frozen juice concentrate.

I'm really a fan of this silly yellow wine with the silly little name. Its easy, inexpensive, and versitale. And it really is quite tasty and refreshing. Serve very cold. I can only imagine what this would be like carbonated.


----------



## rocket man

That sounds good. I just went to Sams club today and picked up 2-48 oz. bottles of Real Lemon to get my batch started. Hopefully in 2 months we'll have some nice hot weather up here so I can sit back in the shade and have a couple of cold ones.


----------



## arcticsid

You wont be disappointed RM. Keep us posted. Follow the recipe. The trick to this wine is to get it fermenting, it can be a bear.


----------



## Julie

You can definitely tweak it but on Lon's website there is a caution that the drink is designed to be 10% abv. No you don't need a slurry but when you do use a slurry you get a very faint taste of the fruit from that slurry. I have made 4 batches with different slurrys and each one was slightly different and all very good.

Good luck!


----------



## arcticsid

Julie, as I am sure you will agree, the abv caution is because it is so smooth, I whipped up a batch at around 15%. Pretty sneaky, like the mosquito itself, but then again, I wasn't going to operate dangerous machinery or attempt tight rope walking. LMAO.

I made one batch by building the starter with OJ, that was a great taste.

It actually wasn't bad at all with that high of an ABV. Some wines are terrible too high, but the pee can handle it.


----------



## rocket man

I was thinking of using the reverse method. The only bad thing I can think of though doing it that way is you don't know the exact alcohol content. But if you follow the recipe it should be around 10% though right?


----------



## arcticsid

Should be pretty darn close I would think. Although I don't disagree with the reverse method. It just seems to me it needs to be "brewed" together. Can't imagine making brownies and adding the chocolate later. I would imagine the final taste using the reverse method is the same, but couldn't tell you, I have only made it the traditional way. It does work, so if you are more comfortable doing it like that, go for it.

But to each his own. One more thing, it likes to be whipped during the primary, not stirred, get some oxegen in it. A happy pee is a successful pee.

Troy


----------



## rocket man

arcticsid said:


> Should be pretty darn close I would think. Although I don't disagree with the reverse method. It just seems to me it needs to be "brewed" together. Can't imagine making brownies and adding the chocolate later. I would imagine the final taste using the reverse method is the same, but couldn't tell you, I have only made it the traditional way. It does work, so if you are more comfortable doing it like that, go for it.
> 
> But to each his own. One more thing, it likes to be whipped during the primary, not stirred, get some oxegen in it. A happy pee is a successful pee.
> 
> Troy



I never thought of it that way Troy. I was just afraid I might have a problem because of the lemon, but if other people have gotten it to work using the original recipe I might as well try it too. The only thing different I would be doing is not using a slurry. Did you use one on yours Troy or did you just use yeast, if so what kind of yeast?


----------



## arcticsid

I personally wouldn't be afraid of the pee starting. I don't see any necessity in the reverse method. 

Following the recipe: mix up the initial amount of juice, additives, and sugar( plus any fruit juice you might want to add) as you would any other wine must. 

Use Cuvee, Champagne, or EC1118 yeast. Build a starter using one of these. Build it for 12 hours or more, try to get a quart of starter, It will fire up, I assure you.

I have never used the slurry and am still confused to the why would you. Look back in this thread a few pages, I think this is the one where there was some discussion on this slurry idea. PERSONALLY, I don't see why, I'll just use a fresh yeast starter. I will never know about a slurry, because I have no intentions of ever trying it.

My opinion, of course.


----------



## rocket man

Well I respect your opinion Troy and I have some Champagne yeast on hand so I will try that. I will keep everyone posted on how it progresses.


----------



## mrzazz

I used the reverse method. It still ferments on the lemon juice for the same amount of time. After 48 hours the yeasties were very happy and pouring in the lemon juice didnt bother them at all............... now its foaming and boiling along quite good.


----------



## arcticsid

I have heard of other wines that were difficult to ferment, but only since this whole Pee idea was introduced in here have I ever heard of this "reverse" method being used.

So...if it works, I sure can't critisize. I wish some of the more senior makers would comment on this method.

Again, I am sure there have been thousands of this Pee made successfully using Lons original recipe and method so I don't see the "why" at all of using this reverse method, although I can see the point of adding the lemon jice in stages. All well and good I suppose, just seems an unnatural way to do something that doesn't need to be done. 

The old saying of "not fixing it if it aint broke".

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Julie

arcticsid said:


> Julie, as I am sure you will agree, the abv caution is because it is so smooth, I whipped up a batch at around 15%. Pretty sneaky, like the mosquito itself, but then again, I wasn't going to operate dangerous machinery or attempt tight rope walking. LMAO.
> 
> I made one batch by building the starter with OJ, that was a great taste.
> 
> It actually wasn't bad at all with that high of an ABV. Some wines are terrible too high, but the pee can handle it.



Yes Troy, I would agree it is becasue it is so smooth but that is the appeal of Skeeter Pee, you can make a good wine that does not need to be aged and taste smooth. LOL you would probably have me bumping into walls if I drank your skeeter pee. 



arcticsid said:


> .....Although I don't disagree with the reverse method. It just seems to me it needs to be "brewed" together....Troy



Troy you are right, I look at it like knitting an afghan, you can knit the picture into the afghan or knit it separately and sew it on later. Both will look great but you can tell the difference. 



arcticsid said:


> ....I have never used the slurry and am still confused to the why would you. Look back in this thread a few pages, I think this is the one where there was some discussion on this slurry idea. PERSONALLY, I don't see why, I'll just use a fresh yeast starter. I will never know about a slurry, because I have no intentions of ever trying it.
> 
> My opinion, of course.



The slurry is what gives the SP it's characteristics. No matter what method you use to make it, it will come out great but using a different method other than the one for Skeeter Pee is lemon wine.


----------



## rawlus

i think the point of using a slurry is that this is an ideal in-between wine to make with inexpensive ingredients and be able to use the leftover yeast from a regular wine batch - it's sort of an economical/practical/recycling sort of thing. born out of the concept of "i have this leftover yeast that's perfectly good, what could i use it for instead of pitching it out, that would taste good and be very cost effective?"

sure, you can start with fresh yeast, make a starter and go through the normal process of making a wine from scratch, but i think the originator had more practical matters in mind when coming up with the authentic/original method.

i have a batch going now, with 2lbs of frozen raspberries i pureed in a blender for a few min, using my slurry from the unoaked Pacific Quartet ltd edition kit. made according to the original directions, a ton of sugar water, couple bottles of lemon concentrate and the tannin and yeast nutrients i let it sit overnight to off-gas some of the preservatives, then added the slurry i reserved for a day in a half-gallon jug. i had bubbling at the airlock within 90min of adding the slurry. this morning i added the raspberry puree... now the color is fantastic and i am hoping for that hard raspberry lemonade type finished product.

i think its a pretty forgiving recipe that each maker can tailor to their ingredients and situation at the time.


----------



## arcticsid

Absolutely agree with you RAW. Can't wait to "taste" your batch. I too have been thinking of the addition of raspberries, or even back sweetening with a raspberry puree. Should be great!

You're right Julie, thats why I refer to mine as Misquito Pi$$, just doesn't seem right calling it Skeeter Pee after I have altered the original recipe.

I can't believe how fast this stuff has grown in popularity in here!!

Pee-on!!

Troy


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I know everybody is saying this is so good, it won't last long. But bottled up, how long do you think it would last?
I've got five gallons in the primary and if that gives me 24-25 bottles, I won't go thru them that fast.


----------



## arcticsid

I would think it would last as long as anyother wine. It might be different because it's a citrus wine. Good question.


----------



## Julie

LOL, it will last as long as your will power. I think most people are saying this because they can't keep out of it. I know when my step son was home last fall, him and I sat down and drank 3 bottles in one night.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Personally I was just wondering about a few months. I like to switch back and forth with the things I'm drinking. By myself, a bottle a day isn't too bad when I'm doing wine, on the other days a half pint or so.


----------



## Torch404

Has any one managed to age some Pee? Does it improve much?


----------



## NSwiner

Ok now that I have time I'm going to start a Pee I have a WE Vintners Reserve Mezza Luna White thats needs to go to the carboy (I'm a few days past the time it should have been put in because it's at SG - 1.000 instead of SG - 1.010 ) I have been busy with hubby party planning but it's still bubbly fine . The only thing I don't know about is I put a very small amount of french oak chips like 10 grams ,the bag had 30 grams so I'm guessing . Can I still use it or wait until I do unoaked wine ,I never add oak I just put a bit in this one to see how it turned out and if I can tolarate it . I know your going to say I don't need the slurry but thats how I want to go .
Also how long can you leave the slurry in the bucket before you use it again ? Would tomorrow be ok if my day gets off schedule ?

PS
I would strain the slurry and not put the oak in the skeeter pee .


----------



## Julie

NSwiner said:


> Ok now that I have time I'm going to start a Pee I have a WE Vintners Reserve Mezza Luna White thats needs to go to the carboy (I'm a few days past the time it should have been put in because it's at SG - 1.000 instead of SG - 1.010 ) I have been busy with hubby party planning but it's still bubbly fine . The only thing I don't know about is I put a very small amount of french oak chips like 10 grams ,the bag had 30 grams so I'm guessing . Can I still use it or wait until I do unoaked wine ,I never add oak I just put a bit in this one to see how it turned out and if I can tolarate it . I know your going to say I don't need the slurry but thats how I want to go .
> Also how long can you leave the slurry in the bucket before you use it again ? Would tomorrow be ok if my day gets off schedule ?



Hi Darlene,

I don't think the oak chips will affect the flavor, you did state that it was a very small amount. I take my slurry and put it in mason jars and place it in the frig until I need it. My last one I just did, I took the jars (I have a quart and a pint) out of the frig the day before I started and it sat for another day before I was ready to use it. So it should be fine but to play it safe if you can put it in the frig until you start that would probably be safer.


----------



## rawlus

hmm. i put my slurry in a 64oz growler with the lid on slightly loose for 36 hrs without issue, it was bubbling away happily in the growler while i was doing other things and letting the lemon/sugar off-gas some of it's commercial sulfiting treatments overnight. so i think the slurry will be fine sitting for a day or two provided it's not too far along now.

as to the oak, i'm going to let someone else chime in, i've only used unoaked slurries so i can't comment on whether slight oak has any effect or not on the final product. im curious to know the answer myself.


----------



## NSwiner

Thanks Julie & Rawlus for your answers .I have a 1 gallon jug I can put it in or plastic juice bottles depends on how much is left on the bottom . I don't know what a growler is . If i can't use it for that I have another wine from scratch that I was going to use cranberry juice in so it might help that along ,so no big deal .


----------



## rawlus

what i call a growler is just a dk amber 64oz screw-top jug used for beer by lots of local microbreweries/brewpubs. they don't sell at retail, just out of the pub/bewery and will fill these jugs from the draft taps, usually with a deposit on the glass jug - take it back to the pub to get your refill. i find them very convenient for alot of wine-related things because they are a half-gallon and replacement polyseal screwtops are easy to find.


----------



## NSwiner

OK I've decided to go ahead and use that slurry with the oak in it today I strained it & put it in a bottle .Since I did a little extra of the sugar & water up I put some in with the slurry to keep it going good until tomorrow when I dump it in the pee I started mixing up today .It seems to be doing good so far .


----------



## arcticsid

Sounds like it'll be just find Darlene. Been a while since I "seen" you. How is your son?
Troy


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I know the orginal recipe called for using a slurry. Why not save the slurry from a batch of Skeeter Pee to use on the next one? And if you were to dry out the slurry from the bottom of the primary, would that yeast still be active enough to start the next batch of Skeeter Pee?


----------



## NSwiner

arcticsid said:


> Sounds like it'll be just find Darlene. Been a while since I "seen" you. How is your son?
> Troy



Thanks for asking he's doing better he spent 2 weeks in the hospital .


----------



## NSwiner

myakkagldwngr said:


> I know everybody is saying this is so good, it won't last long. But bottled up, how long do you think it would last?
> I've got five gallons in the primary and if that gives me 24-25 bottles, I won't go thru them that fast.



Well on the site that the man that made this recipe posts he said he had some the fall & drank it in the spring and it tasted fine . if a person was really concerned couldn't they add a little metabisulphite before you bottle like you do in kits ?


----------



## NSwiner

myakkagldwngr said:


> I know the orginal recipe called for using a slurry. Why not save the slurry from a batch of Skeeter Pee to use on the next one? And if you were to dry out the slurry from the bottom of the primary, would that yeast still be active enough to start the next batch of Skeeter Pee?



The orginater of the recipe doesn't recommend reusing the slurry from the skeeter pee because the yeast could be over worked and not ferment for you .Maybe the people that used the starter on thier first batch might be able to use that but I really don't know . Maybe someone that used a starter could try it & get back to us hint hint hint arcticsid lmao .I know you said you wouldn't use the slurry .


As for the other part of drying out the slurry give it a try & let us know if it works for you . I would rehydrate it in bottle first to see if there's any action before I dumped it in the Pee .


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Right now I have a pint jar about 2/3 full of the slurry mixture from my skeeter pee. I have taken a pinch of sugar a couple times and fed it and both times it just goes as crazy as a 16 year old boy in the back seat of his parents car!
Now to figure out how to dry it out and see if it works.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I've been wondering, just how clear with the Skeeter Pee get? Will it clear up "really clear" or keep the lemonade look?


----------



## vvolf34

My first batch kept the lemonade look. My next batch an experiment using DME has a brown carmel color to it, because I think I had the heat to hi and carmelized the DME. But if you make normal it should retain a some what yellowish look!


----------



## NSwiner

Mine is fermenting along great .I can't wait to taste this now .


----------



## Julie

myakkagldwngr said:


> I've been wondering, just how clear with the Skeeter Pee get? Will it clear up "really clear" or keep the lemonade look?



So far every batch I made has been crystal clear. I used blackberry twice, and elderberry once and they both had a slight pink tint from the berry but very clear.


----------



## WhineMaker

Quick question.. I am at the point in Lons' directions that I am supposed to transfer to a carboy to let it ferment to dry.. Is there any problem leaving it in the primary until dry, then rack, degas and clear? Or am I better off following his directions and let it ferment to dry in a carboy(secondary).. Right now I am at 1.020 and am still getting a bubble every 5 seconds or so..


----------



## NSwiner

I think you should put it in a carboy , I'm not sure about this answer but I think it's because sitting on the lees to long gives the wine an off taste .I'm sure one of the pros will be along shortly to answer in detail for you . did you add your other bottle of juice at SG - 1.050 ?


----------



## Julie

Darlene is right, plus that is a lot of space, you need to reduce the headspace by puting it in a carboy.


----------



## WhineMaker

NSwiner said:


> I think you should put it in a carboy , I'm not sure about this answer but I think it's because sitting on the lees to long gives the wine an off taste .I'm sure one of the pros will be along shortly to answer in detail for you . did you add your other bottle of juice at SG - 1.050 ?



I wasn't thinking about the lees factor.. I will rack to secondary tomorrow. Yes, I did add the extras @ 1.050, so I am good to go with that.. 

Thank you!


----------



## WhineMaker

Julie said:


> Darlene is right, plus that is a lot of space, you need to reduce the headspace by puting it in a carboy.



Definately do not want to jeopordize my first batch, so will follow the recipe and take your advise. I love this place!


----------



## Green Mountains

*Help with Finishing my Skeeter Pee*

I dont have Sparkalloid to use as a clearing agent. Would it be safe to assume that I can finish this kit with Kielselsol and chitosan that I have not used yet with another kit?


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I checked my batch yesterday and it still has a little way to go, but it wasn't bad tasting after I back sweetened what I had used to take a SG reading.
My SG is finally down to 1.005 and is still bubbling slowly.


----------



## Torch404

Green Mountain I'm sure it would be fine if you are in a hurry. I used a little bentonite and it fell clear really quick. I think the website mentions it will fall clear usally in 30-45 days with no clearing agent.


----------



## Green Mountains

Torch404 said:


> Green Mountain I'm sure it would be fine if you are in a hurry. I used a little bentonite and it fell clear really quick. I think the website mentions it will fall clear usally in 30-45 days with no clearing agent.



Torch,

I used the packets and utilized the WinExpert method of stirring the lees back up as you add in the two packets, first K and then the C. Although the lees was much finer than the two WE reds I've done the action was similar. The whole thing went cloudy like pee soup, then looked like a snow globe as the yeast hulls et al began to attach to themselves until finally looking almost totally clear within about an hour. 

We'll let it sit for a couple of weeks before racking it off and backsweetening.


----------



## arcticsid

Those of us who have made Pee knows it is an early drinker and unlike anything we will ever make.

Noone said Pee had to be clear! When you know its good it's good! Not trying by any means to discouraging anyone to NOT clear it, but the normal reasons we clear wine don't apply to Pee.

I personally wouldn't sweat it that much.

As Torch and I said last week, "come to think of it, this stuff doesn't even seem to be degassed".

This isn't wine, it is Mosquito Pee. Treat it as such.

Troy


----------



## matty2dope

*Finally*

Just wanted to to thank you guys for the help in the beginning. Once it got going everything went smooth. Finally got it bottled a couple of days ago and have been enjoying it since. This stuff is awesome. Its quite a hit and I'm already preparing the next batch...


----------



## vvolf34

Well I have to say I like the original better. I used 4 lbs of DME and although it taste good, it does not taste as good as the original. So much for experiments.

How has anyone else's experiments gone? Any good with the addition of raspberry or some other type? Am very curious because I am about to make my 3rd batch.


----------



## cbw

*Quick question*

Got a quick question ... it appears there are two types of "yeast nutrient" for sale .... does it make a difference? For that matter, can anybody tell me how a yeast nutrient stimulates fermenation? 

Fermax Yeast Nutrient, 4 oz. powder, contains Di-Ammonium Phosphate, Di-Potassium Phospate, Tastone and Magnesium Sulfate

LD Carlson Yeast Nutrient, 2 oz. powder, contains Urea and Ammonium Phosphate.

I recently started a Pee with LD Carlson nutrient ... but looking online to buy more, found there was two different nutrients.

Probably doesn't make a difference as to which one to use ... but it's curious that two different manufacturers have different formulas.

Maybe folks can post which one they use.


----------



## Torch404

I try to keep Urea out of my pee 

They both should be fine. I like to think of more ingredients as more types of food for the yeast. I don't know how true that might be but I have used Fermax and it works great.


----------



## bigabyte

This stuff sounds perfect for my most demanding customer, my wife! If I can crank out some great tasting stuff cheaply and quickly, she is very happy! I told her about it and she told me to hurry up and get on it!

I have EC-1118 yeast on hand, and I keep hearing it's a great yeast for this because it's so aggressive, but I also have some K1V-1116 which I had always thought was the most aggressive. Was I mistaken and the 1118 is more aggressive? Any thoughts on this Pee and maybe the K1V? I'm just curious, trying to learn is all.


----------



## arcticsid

Whatever you choose, follow the manufactureres direction. My LHBS, didn' have of the normal nutrient I buy. What they had was a Wyeast tyoe for beer, "Wyeast Beer Nutrient Blend".

It doesn't list what is in it, but it only calls for 1/2 teaspoon for 5 gallons. I have used it a few tims on wine and it seems to work fine.

The Brewcraft wine nutrient they usually calls for a lot more per gallon. As far as I know, as long as you follow the manufacturers recommendation, any nutrient should work fine.

Don't forget to use enrgizer as well. As Wade pointed out a while ago. One is food, one is vitamins. Both will help ensure a strong, complete fermentation.


----------



## bigabyte

arcticsid said:


> Don't forget to use enrgizer as well. As Wade pointed out a while ago. One is food, one is vitamins. Both will help ensure a strong, complete fermentation.


Thanks for the tip about the food and vitamins, I need to pick up some energizer myself then.


----------



## Trog

I followed VVolf's reverse method for making pee and after a day and a half I had no signs of fermentation using some red star yeast I had. No lemon had been added yet. I started some EC1118 and threw that in the primary. Should I dump this batch before I get any farther and start a new one or will I be able to save this one.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Trog said:


> I followed VVolf's reverse method for making pee and after a day and a half I had no signs of fermentation using some red star yeast I had. No lemon had been added yet. I started some EC1118 and threw that in the primary. Should I dump this batch before I get any farther and start a new one or will I be able to save this one.



You might be able to save it. What is your initial S.G.? What is the temperature of the batch right now? How did you start the EC118 before putting it in the batch? So right now you just have water, sugar, nutrient, energizer, and yeast?


----------



## closetwine

Minnesotamaker said:


> You might be able to save it. What is your initial S.G.? What is the temperature of the batch right now? How did you start the EC118 before putting it in the batch? So right now you just have water, sugar, nutrient, energizer, and yeast?



If that's all that's in there and temps are good, I'd say it's a bad batch of yeast...


----------



## Trog

I think I had a bad batch of yeast. Dumped it and started a new batch sunday afternoon. By Monday morning I had signs of fermentation


----------



## Trog

1 more question. Since I'm using the reverse method do I need to add any more nutrient or energizer when I start adding the lemon juice?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## closetwine

It won't hurt to add just a pinch more. I do and I always use the starter method.


----------



## Trog

Added first have of a bottle of lemon juice last night and another half this morning with a pinch of energizer and nutrient. Fermentation is going real good now.


----------



## wllib3568

*Greetings ...*

Hello, I made my first batch of this stuff and it started at 1.070 and went down to .996 in about 5 days ... I used the original recipe and a banana slurry i had going plus added a pack of ec1118 yeast. three days later it was foaming like crazy and below 1.020, I added my last bottle of lemon and the other stuff and today it was around .996. I live in Florida and i kept it in my garage (no a/c) the entire time. Will that affect the final outcome of my pee? It was about 85 degrees today so probably at least that in my garage ....


----------



## SarahRides

Just be careful, if it gets too hot in there, you could kill your yeast. I'm not sure what the max temperature is that you should ferment, but mine usually do better in temperatures cooler than that.


----------



## closetwine

SarahRides said:


> Just be careful, if it gets too hot in there, you could kill your yeast. I'm not sure what the max temperature is that you should ferment, but mine usually do better in temperatures cooler than that.



It has to get 105 or over to kill the yeast. Now, I know too warm a ferment can affects taste and smell...


----------



## Trog

First batch of pee is in the secondary debating sweet cherry or strawberry breeze for the next one


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Trog said:


> First batch of pee is in the secondary debating sweet cherry or strawberry breeze for the next one



My vote would be Sweet Cherry.


----------



## Trog

is my pee supposed to have a lemony smell at this point (in the secondary) mine has just a faint smell of lemon. smells more like alcohol


----------



## Minnesotamaker

There may not be a real strong smell at this point. Even the taste can be hard to define before you add some sugar back in at the end.


----------



## xxplod

*generic*

Hi i used the generic brand and mine turned out fantastic. i guess each to there own ... im starting a new batch next week ill use the real lemon this time just to compair. let ya know all about it after ok?


----------



## Trog

Tommarrow is bottling day!!!!

but my pee is still cloudy


----------



## SarahRides

If the pee is cloudy.........I wouldn't recommend bottling! Give it some more time.


----------



## Trog

ended up just racking and sweetening. And drinking a lot of it after that.


----------



## dangerdave

Wow! I just read thru all 183 posts in this thread! Do I win a prize?

I'm going to make some Pee soon! I'm going to change the method jusy enough so I can give it a new name...Yellow Rain (aka, "Golden Shower"). I think a little local peach juice will set it right off. Mmmm...

I need to get my equipment in so I can start my first batch of wine (no, I haven't even made my first wine, yet---pardon my enthusiasm---my wife says I have an addictive persoanlity), then do some YR (Yellow Rain).

Let it Rain!!!

Dave


----------



## Runningwolf

So Dave if you mix it with shaved ice would it be called Yellow Snow?


----------



## dangerdave

Runningwolf said:


> So Dave if you mix it with shaved ice would it be called Yellow Snow?



I was thinking about that. I think you are right!


----------



## Trog

Using the reverse method when should you move it to the secondary


----------



## Arne

Been so long since I read all thru this, don't remember what the reverse method is, but it doesn't matter. You can rack to secondary when the wine gets down to S.G. of 1.0101 or so or wait til it ferments dry and rack it over. Your choice. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

